#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Новая ступа в Запорожье, остров Хортица

## Евгений Ихельзон

http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/i...4a3104b53fdde/
Тут рассказик
http://picasaweb.google.com.ua/ihelz...ningZaporizhz#
А тут больше фото!

Наму - ме- хо - рен - ге - ке! Спасибо Ламе Олегу, это красиво

----------

Aion (12.06.2009), GROM (17.06.2009), Tenzin Chophel (12.06.2009), Аминадав (12.06.2009), Вова Л. (13.06.2009), Нисарга (13.06.2009), Сергей Хос (14.06.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Видела нынче вашу заметочку в "Приднепровье сегодня".

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

И что там?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Фотка ступы за пару часов до церемонии и с двадцать рядков об открытии "ступы, своего рода памятника Будды, вносящей в окружающий мир спокойствие и гармонию" (цит. по памяти).

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Видела нынче вашу заметочку в "Приднепровье сегодня".


это перепечатка из "Сегодня", я в "Сегодня" работаю

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

:Smilie: 



> ПРАВОСЛАВНАЯ ЦЕРКОВЬ ПРОТИВ БУДДИСТСКОГО МОНУМЕНТА
>    Хортица  исконно православная земля. Это подтверждалось веками,  говорит пресссекретарь Запорожской епархии украинской православной церкви отец Дмитрий.  Здесь жили казаки, защитники нашей веры. Строительство ступы не может быть межконфессиональным актом, как называют его представители буддизма. Это посягательство на основы нашей духовности и веры.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> 


Это "Комсомолка", ссылайтесь пожалуйста

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

ПРАВОСЛАВНАЯ ЦЕРКОВЬ ПРОТИВ БУДДИСТСКОГО МОНУМЕНТА - Кто б сомневался!
Хотя жаль, конечно...

Здесь еще фото. 

http://picasaweb.google.com.ua/lh/sr...LUO&feat=email

Изиите, не все качественные. 
Но есть кадры заложения реликвий. 
Среди них, как сказал лама Олег, рингсел будды Кашьяпы и самопроявившийся рингсел из ступы Сваямбхунатх (Катманду, Непал)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2009), Вова Л. (18.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это "Комсомолка", ссылайтесь пожалуйста


Взял с этого сайта
http://buddhist.ru/content/view/2241/1/
там ссылка есть.

----------


## Гьялцен

Вчера лама Олег сказал на лекции, что новой ступой "занялась" служба безопасности Украины, поскольку попы воют, требуют ее разрушить. Если возможно, будем посвящать заслуги от своей практики тому, чтобы ступа себя "отстояла".

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.06.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Вчера лама Олег сказал на лекции, что новой ступой "занялась" служба безопасности Украины, поскольку попы воют, требуют ее разрушить. Если возможно, будем посвящать заслуги от своей практики тому, чтобы ступа себя "отстояла".


Судя по фотографиям ступа находится на территории, огражденной забором. Эта территория юридически частная собственность или земельный участок взят в аренду?

----------


## Гьялцен

Не знаю, я там не был. 
проблема в том, что буддизм не является законодательно традиционной религией для Украины, поэтому попы могут что угодно наворотить.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не знаю, я там не был. 
> проблема в том, что буддизм не является законодательно традиционной религией для Украины, поэтому попы могут что угодно наворотить.





> Статья 35. *Каждый имеет право на свободу мировоззрения и вероисповедания. Это право включает свободу исповедовать любую религию* или не исповедовать никакой, *беспрепятственно отправлять единолично или коллективно религиозные культы и ритуальные обряды, проводить религиозную деятельность.*
> 
> Осуществление этого права может быть ограничено законом только в интересах охраны общественного порядка, здоровья и нравственности населения или защиты прав и свобод других людей.
> 
> Церковь и религиозные организации в Украине отделены от государства, а школа - от церкви.* Никакая религия не может быть признана государством как обязательная.*


Конституция Украины

----------


## Джек

Вова Л., в российской конституции то же самое, и толку?

----------


## Гьялцен

Но  у нас хотя бы не жужжат попы, что в музее  Рериха надо ступу сносить, а ведь она рядом с храмом Христа-спасителя.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Вчера лама Олег сказал на лекции, что новой ступой "занялась" служба безопасности Украины, поскольку попы воют, требуют ее разрушить. Если возможно, будем посвящать заслуги от своей практики тому, чтобы ступа себя "отстояла".


Пожалуйста сообщайте, если будут какие-то поползновения к разрушению ступы . Будем защищать

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Конституция Украины
> Церковь и религиозные организации в Украине отделены от государства, а школа - от церкви. Никакая религия не может быть признана государством как обязательная.


Интересно, а в Российской конституции нет строк о том что "школа от церкви", видимо РПЦ в 93 постарались... иначе бы в школу не пролезли.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л., в российской конституции то же самое, и толку?


Это к тому, что на Украине с юридической точки зрения нет никаких "традиционных религий".

----------


## andykh

> Судя по фотографиям ступа находится на территории, огражденной забором. Эта территория юридически частная собственность или земельный участок взят в аренду?


Хортица - это как бы заповедник. Так что получить там участок в частную собственность - это в 90% случаев - полузаконно  (10%  - там есть жилые районы, где можно прикупить земли) Вопрос на самом деле важный, потому что если нет "бумажки-брони", а наезды есть, то пора уже петицию писать, частные письма бюрократам и т.п. - "нам очень нужна ступа", на Конституцию ссылаться, закон про религии, бумажками в-общем потрясать, молчать нельзя. Чиновники жуть как этого не любят - они для того и поставлены, чтоб была тишь да гладь. 
И это, с СБУ надо (было) дружить, знакомиться - они приходят, чая попьют, вам что, чая жалко? - зато потом, если кто-то начнет чепуху про буддистов нести, то они поймут что это неправда - они же этих людей знают.

----------


## Джек

А что есть СБУ?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Юридических тонкостей на знаю, но земля эта - частный "дачный" участок, без права ставить основательные строения. 
Рядом, в нескольких шагах, турбазы с двух-трехэтажками, элитный козацький ресторан с соответствующей инфраструктурой, и частные домики местных жителей, которые живут здесь задолго до того, как Хортицу объявили заповедником. 

Насколько я знаю, единственный перегиб здесь - бетонный фундамент ступы. Заниматься ландшафтным украшательством, ставить на местных дачных участках различные садово-декоративные сооружения типа беседок разрешается.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А что есть СБУ?


Служба Безпеки України (Служба Безопасности Украины), т.е. местный аналог КГБ.

----------


## andykh

> А что есть СБУ?


Служба безопасности Украины, как в России ФСБ

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Юридических тонкостей на знаю, но земля эта - частный "дачный" участок, без права ставить основательные строения. 
> Насколько я знаю, единственный перегиб здесь - бетонный фундамент ступы.


Скорее всего, земельный участок имеет следующее функциональное назначение: "садівне товариство" (садовое товарищество). По закону разрешается установка некапитальных сооружений, т.е. действительно, бетонный фундамент - это уже капитальное строение. Хотя можно ссылаться на то, что ступа является элементом ландшафтной архитектуры. Т.е. лазейки действительно есть. Многое зависит от того, насколько рьяно официальные лица православной церкви возьмуться за дело. К сожалению, на Украине давно главенствует принцип "Бабло завжди перемагає зло"  :Mad:

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Скорее всего, земельный участок имеет следующее функциональное назначение: "садівне товариство" (садовое товарищество). По закону разрешается установка некапитальных сооружений, т.е. действительно, бетонный фундамент - это уже капитальное строение. Хотя можно ссылаться на то, что ступа является элементом ландшафтной архитектуры. Т.е. лазейки действительно есть. Многое зависит от того, насколько рьяно официальные лица православной церкви возьмуться за дело. К сожалению, на Украине давно главенствует принцип "Бабло завжди перемагає зло"


Из Запорожья передают что все спокойно пока что.

----------

Сергей Муай (29.06.2009)

----------


## Prepodobny

В освящении ступы так же принимали участие монахи и послушники из ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи (УЧИТЕЛЬ ДЗЮНСЭЙ ТЭРАСАВА-СЁНИН). 

Уже после строительства, ступа чудесным образом была благославлена 17-ым Кармапой.
http://vkontakte.ru/photo32558138_132612087
- фото через которое происходило благославление.

Огромное спасибо 
- всем членам запорожской общины, участвовавшим в подготовке ритрита, благоустройстве территории, регистрации и встрече приезжающих и др.,
- Данилу и его помощникам, изготавливавшим ЦА-ЦА.
- архитектору Сергею, сделавшему проект ступы, 
- Игорю (СПАС) и его команде, изготавливавшей формы и помогавшей монтажу ступы на всех этапах, 
- скульпторам Алексею и Андрею и двум Викторам, которые изготавливали формы высокой сложности, 
- Андрею и Свете Молодцовым, изготовившим железобетонные конструкции, 
- Саше, Андрею и Борису - членам запорожской общины, помогавшим изготавливать арматуру и форму,
- команде йогинов из разных традиций и городов выполнявших земельные и другие работы, откликавшихся на все другие просьбы,
- Галине, Алине и Ирине, готовившим пищу на всех членов ритрита, Оксане с Леной, закупавшим продукты.
- Юре, обеспечивавшему транспортную поддержку,
- Ане, замечательной художнице и её команде, помогающей в росписи ступы,
- меценату, обеспечившему материальную поддержку,
- и конечно Ламе Сонам Дордже (Ламе Олегу) без которого это строительство было бы 
не возможным

и всем тем, кто принимал участие в ретрите и строительстве ступы, оказал материальную или моральную поддержку, или просто сорадовался возведению ступы, накопившим и предоставившим возможность накопить великую заслугу на благо всех живых существ. 

обсуждение на форуме 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....699#post275699

По всем вопросам можно обращаться к руководителю буддийской общины Виктору
+38(093)356-18-99, +38(095)4419401
prepodobny@optima.com.ua

----------

Евгений Ихельзон (06.07.2009)

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

Виктор! Мы не амидаисты!!! :Smilie: 
В крайнем случае нитиренисты. В Украине пока нет буддистов школ Чистой Земли.
Это были монахи ордена Ниппондзан Меходзи
Подробнее здесь buddas.narod.ru

----------


## Prepodobny

Добрый день!

Спасибо за внимание к проблемам Запорожской ступы.

Участок, на котором построена ступа, согласно техпаспорту, является огородом, отведенным под пользование хозяину участка по конкретному адресу - ул. Дом отдыха, 1.
Ступа не является жилой застройкой.
Ступа является элементом ландшафтной архитектуры  (садово-парковой скульптурой).
Да и фундамента там практически нет, ее основание находится немного ниже уровня грунта, который к стати насыпали а не выкапывали. 
Кроме того, это место расположено не в природоохранной, а в историко-культурной части заповедника, где нельзя разрушать исторко-культурные памятники и памятки, а это место не является таковым, а вообще огород на котором можно копать и сажать. Так что ничего не нарушено и не разрушено.

Ни каких наездов или действий со стороны каких либо структур нет.
Может и есть какие-то скрытые и тайные, но мы, которые можем являться объектом наезда, ничего об этом не знаем.

Есть одна не очень лицеприятная статья в Запорожском МИГе, о сомнительном статусе строительства, но все толерантно по отношению к буддизму.
Есть скан этой статьи но не знаю как ее разместить на форуме без ссылки на сайт
http://vkontakte.ru/photo32558138_132612088 

Еще заявление православной церкви в КП :
http://www.kp.ua/daily/110609/182936/

И несколько негативных высказываний на небуддийских городских форумах с 
упоминанием бабы яги, языческих  в которых мы пытаемся мягко объяснить о 
пользе ступы:
http://gorod.dp.ua/forum/showthread.php?t=94304
http://www.zabor.zp.ua/forum/viewtop...?p=91468#91468



На настоящий момент в прессе ничего по поводу строительства ступы не пишут.
Был легкий ажиотаж в последние дни перед открытием, и сразу после, ряд газет 
хотели быть первыми по освещению этих событий.
Волна статей в прессе и интернете прошла, все утихло.


С уважением

председатель буддийской общины
Виктор Преподобный.

----------


## Prepodobny

> Виктор! Мы не амидаисты!!!
> В крайнем случае нитиренисты. В Украине пока нет буддистов школ Чистой Земли.
> Это были монахи ордена Ниппондзан Меходзи
> Подробнее здесь buddas.narod.ru


Спасибо за подсказку, извиняюсь, данные брал из интернета, наверно не очень скурпулезно искал, ссылку просмотрел, замечательный сайт.

ИСПРАВЛЯЮ.

----------


## Prepodobny

В настоящее время вокруг ступы выкладываются из экологически чистого песчаника дорожки для простираний и коры.
Планируется установить по периметру подставки для благовоний, свечей и др. подношений и молитвенных барабанов.
У кого есть фото образцов или вариантов, помогите. Заслуга будет не измерима.

Если есть навыки опыт или схемы, чертежи или описание изготовления молитвенных барабанов, пожалуйста сообщите или бросьте ссылку! Будем очень благодарны.

----------


## лесник

> проблема в том, что буддизм не является законодательно традиционной религией для Украины, поэтому попы могут что угодно наворотить.


Нужно просто напомнить попам, что Будда был украинцем. 




> Официальное издание Верховной Рады "Голос Украины" опубликовало статью, в которой украинский ученый Валерий Бебик доказывает, что Будда имел украинские корни. По мнению ученого, Будда принадлежал к скифскому/сакскому народу будинов, проживавшему во ІІ-І тысячелетиях до нашей эры на территории "Древней Украины".
> 
> http://www.indostan.ru/novosti/1_4358_0.html

----------

Sforza (07.07.2009), Вова Л. (07.07.2009), Евгения Горенко (07.07.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А Моисей москвичём...

----------


## Rushny

> А Моисей москвичём...


Насчет Моисея вам, конечно же, виднее... :Smilie: 
А вот о Будде и Украине попам (особенно из УПЦ МП!) бы не лишне было почитать вот ЭТО

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Насчет Моисея вам, конечно же, виднее...
> А вот о Будде и Украине попам (особенно из УПЦ МП!) бы не лишне было почитать вот ЭТО


И Вы этому верите?  :Smilie: 




> ...
> предлагая приложить его к макушке или сердцу. Для непосвященных объясняю: чтобы открылись энергетические каналы для связи с космосом.
> ...
> с удовольствием совершали вышеуказанные манипуляции с амулетом, поочередно прикладывая его то к голове, то к сердцу, связываясь с "высшим космосом".
> ...
> После такой "ментальной и астральной подзарядки" в голову начали приходить странные мысли.


Ну тогда я тоже родственник Шакьямуни, когда-то давно мой род скрестился с монголами, те в свою очередь перекочевали с юга, а там их род был скрешён с китайцами и соответственно их род вышел из индии, и началом этого рода был брат отца Будды.

----------


## Rushny

> И Вы этому верите?


1.	А вы Карпмапе не верите?..

2.	И вообще – это не вопрос веры. Предложено искусное средство для «усмирения нуждающихся в усмирении»: попов УПЦ МП, СБУ и прочих недружественных к хортицкой ступе существ и аббревиатур. Если это сработает против попыток очернить, или, - не дай Будда! - демонтировать ступу, то насколько важно этническое происхождение принца Сидхартхи Гаутамы? 


3.	Если вы не подрабатываете христианским попом, или агентом СБУ, etc. - почему у вас возник вопрос веры в приведенный аргумент? Откуда нам знать, а вдруг эта версия может быть полезна еще и для распространения Дхармы на Украине? 

Если, конечно же, вы не против этого...

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> 1.	А вы Карпмапе не верите?..


Во первых, даже не ясно кто эту статью написал. Во вторых там слова Оле Нидала, а его ли это слова? Если же это так, то откуда такая информация непонятно.




> 2.	И вообще – это не вопрос веры. Предложено искусное средство для «усмирения нуждающихся в усмирении»: попов УПЦ МП, СБУ и прочих недружественных к хортицкой ступе существ и аббревиатур. Если это сработает против попыток очернить, или, - не дай Будда! - демонтировать ступу, то насколько важно этническое происхождение принца Сидхартхи Гаутамы?


Каким образом это поможет усмирить УПЦ?





> 3.	Если вы не подрабатываете христианским попом, или агентом СБУ, etc. - почему у вас возник вопрос веры в приведенный аргумент? Откуда нам знать, а вдруг эта версия может быть полезна еще и для распространения Дхармы на Украине? 
> Если, конечно же, вы не против этого...


Ну если это версия исключительно для пользы распространения Дхармы, тогда это распространение с помощью неправды. В таком случае можно объявить что следующий будда появиться в Украине, глядишь и УПЦ сразу усмрятся.  :Smilie: 

Особенно в статье понравились фразы про "связь с  космосом".  :Smilie:

----------


## Rushny

> Во первых, даже не ясно кто эту статью написал.


Но почему? Там же есть подпись… :Smilie: 




> Во вторых там слова Оле Нидала, а его ли это слова? Если же это так, то откуда такая информация непонятно.


Правильно: слова Нидала. Но со ссылкой на заявление Кармапы. А еще заметка была освящена помещением в анналы киевского сайта этой *доблестной традиции* 




> Каким образом это поможет усмирить УПЦ?


Образом опровержения утверждений о нетрадиционности буддизма на Украине.




> Ну если это версия исключительно для пользы распространения Дхармы, тогда это распространение с помощью неправды.


 А вы уже благоприобрели сиддхи распознавать правду и неправду?   :Smilie: 

В чем вообще проблема, я не пойму? 
Есть одна вресия, есть иная, третья, четвертая… Ну и что? 
Это важно для практики? Сомневаюсь. 
Это важно для наших эго? Т. е. нам проще и удобнее верить в школьный курс истории СССР, краткий курс истории ВКП(б), в переписанные до неузнаваемости копии летописей, госпропаганде соседнего государства, великодержавно кайфовать от национальной гордости великороссов или мазохистски страдать от комплекса неполноценности малороссов? 
Тогда нам следует посоветоваться со своим Гуру, квалифицировать все это, как привычные тенденции ума (асравы) , и поступить с ними согласно Учению Победоносного. 




> Особенно в статье понравились фразы про "связь с  космосом".


Ну тут уж, на вкус и цвет -- ! ... :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это важно для практики? Сомневаюсь. 
> Это важно для наших эго? Т. е. нам проще и удобнее верить в школьный курс истории СССР, краткий курс истории ВКП(б), в переписанные до неузнаваемости копии летописей, госпропаганде соседнего государства, великодержавно кайфовать от национальной гордости великороссов или мазохистски страдать от комплекса неполноценности малороссов? 
> Тогда нам следует посоветоваться со своим Гуру, квалифицировать все это, как привычные тенденции ума (асравы) , и поступить с ними согласно Учению Победоносного.


Конечно не важно  :Smilie:  Но тут не о практике вопрос, а том что в Бурятии говорят что Будда родом из Бурятии, Украина говорит что родом из Украины, ещё до этого говорили что Христос родом из Украины.  :Smilie: 
Как раз таки такими способами люди и пытаются поднять свою значимость (не понятно зачем).

И как таким способом можно доказать традиционность буддизма в Украине, если в то время никакого буддизма не было, тем более в Украине.?  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

Рамне ступы на Хортице сделано 7 июня? вам нужен дополнительно ритуал, если внимательно посмотреть астрологически, то 7 июня был неблагоприятный день и есть вредящие. Сообщу через личку. Это серьезно

----------

Prepodobny (22.07.2009)

----------


## Rushny

> Конечно не важно  Но тут не о практике вопрос,


Так я же о том и толкую: *почему* возникает *вопрос*, если это для практики не важно? :Cry: 




> а том что в Бурятии говорят что Будда родом из Бурятии, Украина говорит что родом из Украины, ещё до этого говорили что Христос родом из Украины.


Гуцулы действительно веками верят, что "Христос – украинец". 
И что? Это как-то повредило христианству? 




> Как раз таки такими способами люди и пытаются поднять свою значимость (не понятно зачем).


Что же здесь непонятного? Значит, это им нужно. Зачем-то... :Smilie: 
Я, например, если услышу, что Будда – бурят, улыбнусь конечно, но и только!
Важнее другое: *почему* нас волнует *чья-то* значимость? Коль скоро мы буддисты, нам бы – дай то Будда! – со своею омраченной значимостью разобраться... 




> И как таким способом можно доказать традиционность буддизма в Украине, если в то время никакого буддизма не было, тем более в Украине.?


Правильно. Никак. 
И не нужно ничего доказывать. 
Для нас статья Бебика и утверждение Кармапы никакие не *доказательства*, а лишь *средства* нейтрализации хулы и покушений на ступу. Пусть сами нападающие и оправдываются, и доказывают. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rushny

> Рамне ступы на Хортице сделано 7 июня? вам нужен дополнительно ритуал, если внимательно посмотреть астрологически, то 7 июня был неблагоприятный день и есть вредящие. Сообщу через личку. Это серьезно


Если все действительно так серьезно, то лучше сразу сообщать Ламе Олегу: lamaoleg@mail.ru

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Если все действительно так серьезно, то лучше сразу сообщать Ламе Олегу: lamaoleg@mail.ru


Утверждения о том, что Будда - выходец из Украины являются спекулятивными. Тем не менее, вопрос о связи культур еще предстоит изучить, и вместо того, чтобы просто повторять Оле Нидала, лучше вникнуть в суть вопроса

----------


## Rushny

Евгений Ихельзон,
Моя цитата и ваш ответ на нее – какие-то несогласованные :Smilie: . В правилах БФ сказано, что нужно перечитывать написанное перед отправкой на форум.




> Утверждения о том, что Будда - выходец из Украины являются спекулятивными.


Ваш учитель Дзюнсей Тэрасава тоже спекулянт?



> *“Уникальность Украины в том, что она стояла у истоков мировой цивилизации” - так считает буддийский учитель из Японии, с которым встретился “ВП”. (23.01.2009)* Украина стоит у истоков происхождения буддизма. Именно отсюда скифы пришли в Индию и создали там цивилизацию. Будда был родом из саков - одного из племен скифов. Семена мудрости, сформулированной затем Буддой, исходят из Украины, хотя сама эта мудрость общая для всей Евразии.
>  Украина должна осознать свои глубокие духовные корни, стать центром объединения для всех - от Центральной Азии до Афганистана и Пакистана, от Европы до Японии.





> вместо того, чтобы просто повторять Оле Нидала, лучше вникнуть в суть вопроса


Так от чего же тогда газета, в которой вы работаете Нидала *цитирует*?

----------


## andykh

> Утверждения о том, что Будда - выходец из Украины являются спекулятивными. Тем не менее, вопрос о связи культур еще предстоит изучить, и вместо того, чтобы просто повторять Оле Нидала, лучше вникнуть в суть вопроса


Это хорошая иллюстрация того как рождается современная мифология. Никто не говорил (кроме журналистов и альтернативно одаренных личностей), что "Будда-украинец" или "Будда-родом из Украины". Говорилось, что этнические предки рода, из которого произошел Шакьямуни, когда-то проживали на территории, которая сейчас называется Украиной. Эти люди не имеют ничего общего с украинцами, а принц Гаутама как человек не имеет ничего общего с территорией Украины. Именно эту точку зрения высказали Оле Нидал и Дзюнсей Тэрасава, именно с ней можно соглашаться или нет. С производным тезисом "Будда-украинец" спорить нет смысла, это-чистейшая спекуляция. А уши ее торчат из заметки 2000 года в газете "Сегодня", в которой работает Евгений  :Smilie:  Истины ради, не он эту заметку писал.

Евгений, у вас же есть блог на УП, его читают сотни тысяч, если не миллионы, развенчайте, пожалуйста, этот миф да и дело с концом  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (17.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.07.2009), Аминадав (18.07.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Евгений, у вас же есть блог на УП, его читают сотни тысяч, если не миллионы, развенчайте, пожалуйста, этот миф да и дело с концом


Нельзя развенчать то, против чего не выдвинуто доказательств. Если кто-то выдвигает утверждение - это его задача данное утверждение доказать, а не задача всех остальных это утверждение опровергуть. Пока что не понятно, на чем основывается мнение Оле и Тхае Дордже (при всем моем уважении к ним обоим). Пусть бы это были цитаты из священных текстов или что-то другое, но нужны основания.




> Гуцулы действительно веками верят, что "Христос – украинец".
> И что? Это как-то повредило христианству?


Если кто-то организует христианскую общину, где начнет продвигать данную идею, то у большинства (в том числе украинцев) это вызовет не больше, чем снисходительную улыбку и создаст соотвтствующее мнение о данной организации.

----------


## Rushny

> Нельзя развенчать то, против чего не выдвинуто доказательств. Если кто-то выдвигает утверждение - это его задача данное утверждение доказать, а не задача всех остальных это утверждение опровергуть. Пока что не понятно, на чем основывается мнение Оле и Тхае Дордже (при всем моем уважении к ним обоим). Пусть бы это были цитаты из священных текстов или что-то другое, но нужны основания.


Не нужны! И это мы с Александром Владленовичем очень подробно уже обсудили выше. 
Лично для вас вкратце повторю: 
1. Историческая достоверность чего бы то ни было была, есть и будет сомнительной. История - часть самсары. А значит, все время меняется и переписывается. Практикующему буддисту это должно быть неинтересно. Потому, что для практики - не полезно. Как все было на самом деле, мы узнаем, когда обретем джняну вместе с самьяксамбодхи. Путем прямого видения, а не из писаных источников. 
2. Кроме джняны, есть еще упайя. И вот именно она бывает полезна. А когда есть угроза практике (выступления против ступы, например) - то и необходима. Именно с целью пресечения ОЧЕНЬ неблагих действий существами, не ведающими, что творят, и избегания лишения практиков достойнейшего объекта опоры для практики можно, и нужно применять те средства (упаю), которые есть под рукой. Например: напугать ссылками на мнения Бебика или Кармапы.






> Если кто-то организует христианскую общину, где начнет продвигать данную идею, то у большинства (в том числе украинцев) это вызовет не больше, чем снисходительную улыбку и создаст соотвтствующее мнение о данной организации.


1. В советские времена от имени всего советского народа отдельными лицами ежедневно делались различного рода заявления. Без какого-либо уполномочивания, со стороны самого народа. Помните, чем это для самого СССР кончилось? 
2. У вас уже реализовано око мудрости? Из каких источников такие прогнозы черпаете? К тому же, прогнозы несколько запоздали. Как уже было написано выше - гуцулы верят в украинское происхождение Христа несколько минувших столетий. 
ИМХО, этот факт тоже вряд ли достоин обсуждения на БФ, поскольку ни к практике, ни к философии Дхармы никак не относится.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не нужны! И это мы с Александром Владленовичем очень подробно уже обсудили выше. 
> Лично для вас вкратце повторю: 
> 1. Историческая достоверность чего бы то ни было была, есть и будет сомнительной. История - часть самсары. А значит, все время меняется и переписывается. Практикующему буддисту это должно быть неинтересно. Потому, что для практики - не полезно. Как все было на самом деле, мы узнаем, когда обретем джняну вместе с самьяксамбодхи. Путем прямого видения, а не из писаных источников.


Если практикующему буддисту это не интересно, то зачем вы это запостили на этом форуме? Про Украину и т.д., кроме Оле, Тхае Дордже и Тэрасавы никто больше не говорит. Ни Далай лама, ни другие учителя никогда об этом ничего не говорили. К тому же раньше, говоря об этом, упоминали только Оле, теперь уже и Тхае Дордже появился, причем конкретной цитаты на него не приводится. Вот поэтому и хотелось бы разобраться, кто что конкретно говорил и на чем основывается данное мнение.




> 2. Кроме джняны, есть еще упайя. И вот именно она бывает полезна. А когда есть угроза практике (выступления против ступы, например) - то и необходима. Именно с целью пресечения ОЧЕНЬ неблагих действий существами, не ведающими, что творят, и избегания лишения практиков достойнейшего объекта опоры для практики можно, и нужно применять те средства (упаю), которые есть под рукой. Например: напугать ссылками на мнения Бебика или Кармапы.


Не надо передергивать. Оле говорил про выходцев из Украины и т.п. еще задолго до строительства ступы.




> 2. У вас уже реализовано око мудрости? Из каких источников такие прогнозы черпаете? К тому же, прогнозы несколько запоздали. Как уже было написано выше - гуцулы верят в украинское происхождение Христа несколько минувших столетий.


Расскажите своим знакомым о том, что Христос родом из Украины и посмотрите на их реакцию.

----------


## Rushny

> Если практикующему буддисту это не интересно, то зачем вы это запостили на этом форуме? Про Украину и т.д., кроме Оле, Тхае Дордже и Тэрасавы никто больше не говорит. Ни Далай лама, ни другие учителя никогда об этом ничего не говорили. К тому же раньше, говоря об этом, упоминали только Оле, теперь уже и Тхае Дордже появился, причем конкретной цитаты на него не приводится. Вот поэтому и хотелось бы разобраться, кто что конкретно говорил и на чем основывается данное мнение.


Но я на все эти вопросы уже ответил!
1.	Запостил, чтобы вооружить ваджрных братьев и сестер в полемике с недоброжелателями первой на Украине ступы.
2.	Новые источники и мнения – не более, чем разнообразие аргументов. Бебик, как официальный ученый, удостоенный публикации на страницах близкого к власти издания. Это хорошо пойдет в ответ на поползновение местных властей.  А мнение Кармапы, как духовного лица,  уместно в качестве противоядия измышлений христианских и прочих священников.
Доказательство правильности, историчности и каноничности этих мнений для нас, как практиков, значения не имеет. Я призывал относиться к приведенным мнениям, как к упайе для общения с внешним миром. А не рассматривать их, как наставления для претворения в нашу духовную реальность в творческом процессе медитации.




> Не надо передергивать. Оле говорил про выходцев из Украины и т.п. еще задолго до строительства ступы.


Не понял. 
В чем передергивание?




> Расскажите своим знакомым о том, что Христос родом из Украины и посмотрите на их реакцию.


Не вижу в вашем совете глубокого смысла. ИМХО, это просто разговоры, т. е. пустословие. А наш Высший Учитель учил говорить с пользой.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Евгений Ихельзон,
> Моя цитата и ваш ответ на нее – какие-то несогласованные. В правилах БФ сказано, что нужно перечитывать написанное перед отправкой на форум.
> 
> 
> Ваш учитель Дзюнсей Тэрасава тоже спекулянт?
> 
> 
> 
> Так от чего же тогда газета, в которой вы работаете Нидала *цитирует*?


Мой учитель глубоко изучает вопрос о связях Украины, Будды и культуры кочевников. Благодаря ему этими вопросами задаюсь и я. Согласно моему опыту я пока могу сказать одно - эта история требует глубокого переосмысления и изучения.
Несомненными для меня являются следующие вещи.
1. Идея ступы - продолжение идеи кургана
2. Символика Лотосовой сутры очень близка к символике кочевых народов. Хотя бы в том, что различные пути названы колесницами.
3. Великая степь была огромным пространством, где свободно перемещались различные кочевые роды - народы, обьединенные в так называемую Скифию. Время расцвета этой цивилизации совпадает со временем рождения Будды.
4. Что касается скифских ( т.е. возможно украинских) корней Будды, я не встречал ни одной книги, которая бы это аргументировала. Большинство утверждает, что Будда - не скиф, меньшая часть - что скиф, но не приводит аргументов. Правда, большинство этих книг написаны еще до того, как археология курганов превратилась в более-менее стройную систему, до того, как была найдена пектораль, и вообще составлены по сутрам палийского канона ( т. е. не содержат информации о махаянской доктрине)ю
5. Если Будда Шакьямуни и имеет связь с украинской землей, эта связь вряд ли имеет отношение к так называемому арийскому земледельческому прошлому. Скорее, эта связь более поздней эпохи, когда род Шакья ( т.е. часть саков) поселился в предгорьях Гималаев, а его великий сын смог синтезировать духовный опыт степи с опытом индийских арья.
6. Поскольку учение Будды генетически имело связь с Великой степью, то по караванным путям, созданным скифами, при царе Ашоке во 2 в до н.э. Дхарма устремилась на запад. Распространение учения не вызывало сопротивления, скифские цари принимали его, узнав о своем великом родственнике.
7. Великие личности, такие как Будда или Христос часто становятся предметами националистических спекуляций. Пример тому, последняя статья г-на Бебика "Будда - украинец", которую цитировали как прикол. Если мы не хотим жить в националистическом паноптикуме или осколке российской империи, то все подобные вопросы нужно глубоко изучать. Для этого есть все предпосылки, на основе этого изучения мы сможем создать новую украинскую идентификацию.

Наму - ме- хо - рен - ге - ке!

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Это хорошая иллюстрация того как рождается современная мифология. Никто не говорил (кроме журналистов и альтернативно одаренных личностей), что "Будда-украинец" или "Будда-родом из Украины". Говорилось, что этнические предки рода, из которого произошел Шакьямуни, когда-то проживали на территории, которая сейчас называется Украиной. Эти люди не имеют ничего общего с украинцами, а принц Гаутама как человек не имеет ничего общего с территорией Украины. Именно эту точку зрения высказали Оле Нидал и Дзюнсей Тэрасава, именно с ней можно соглашаться или нет. С производным тезисом "Будда-украинец" спорить нет смысла, это-чистейшая спекуляция. А уши ее торчат из заметки 2000 года в газете "Сегодня", в которой работает Евгений  Истины ради, не он эту заметку писал.
> 
> Евгений, у вас же есть блог на УП, его читают сотни тысяч, если не миллионы, развенчайте, пожалуйста, этот миф да и дело с концом


Правильно,  я в 2000 году в газете "Сегодня" не работал. О том, что Будда - украинец заявлял только г-н Бебик, которого я воспринаю как часть оголтелого националистического паноптикума. На самом деле я предлагаю заняться исследования о связи скифских курганов и буддийских ступ для прояснения связей между буддийским учением и культурой кочевников. На этом пути нас ждет много интересного, я вас уверяю.
По поводу блога на "УП". Я готовлю материал, для этого съездил на несколько курганов. Хочу написать серьезный материал, но для этого надо попотеть. Это не просто развенчание мифа, это путь к новой украинской самоидентификации, которая может многие моменты истории поставить на место.

----------


## Rushny

Интересно, это все действительно всерьез? Или все же "по приколу"? 
КОМУ и ЧЕМУ популярный автор на популярном сайте да еще и именем Будды (!) собирается давать "новую украинскую идентификацию"? 
Воистину, блажен неведающий! 
Ибо:



> Укpаина - pодина дpемлющих ангелов. Ее безмолвное ожидание наполняет чyдесами планетy. Ее нельзя завоевать, поpаботить или yничтожить. Она нечyвствительна к событиям. Ее жизнь не пpотекает и не пpоисходит. Она вне событий и вpемени. Она не помнит свой день pождения и не знает своего возpаста. Она сама себе достойный собеседник. Ей не с кем споpить и нечего доказывать. Для нее yже все пpоизошло.
> http://skazka.ukrbiz.net/vodangel.htm


P.S.  Евгений, сходили бы вы лучше на курсы випассаны. 
Говорят, что в таких случаях как ваш, очень помогает…

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Интересно, это все действительно всерьез? Или все же "по приколу"? 
> КОМУ и ЧЕМУ популярный автор на популярном сайте да еще и именем Будды (!) собирается давать "новую украинскую идентификацию"? 
> Воистину, блажен неведающий! 
> Ибо:
> 
> P.S.  Евгений, сходили бы вы лучше на курсы випассаны. 
> Говорят, что в таких случаях как ваш, очень помогает…


Большое спасибо за совет, надеюсь что он от чистого сердца

----------

Аминадав (21.07.2009)

----------


## Rushny

> Большое спасибо за совет, надеюсь что он от чистого сердца


Нет. Не потому. 
Я не знаю точно, что означает термин "чистое сердце"
Моей мотивацией было сострадание.
Извините, если выразил его слишком резко.

----------


## Prepodobny

> Рамне ступы на Хортице сделано 7 июня? вам нужен дополнительно ритуал, если внимательно посмотреть астрологически, то 7 июня был неблагоприятный день и есть вредящие. Сообщу через личку. Это серьезно


Буду очень благодарен
prepodobny@optima.com.ua

----------


## Prepodobny

Добрый день!

Большое спасибо за такое оживленное участие в проблемах ступы, жаль только что это участие переросло в то, что я прочитал выше. Я не думаю что споры и переход на личности особенно между буддистами могут как-то помочь сохранению ступы.
Нет смысла обсуждать в таком ракурсе факт (или не факт) того, что предки Сидхардхи были скифами и жили на нашей территории, и были ли  они буддистами или нет. Вспомните предшествующих Будд, какой национальности они были, и где передавали Дхарму.

В настоящее время пошла вторая волна в прессе и реальные действия госструктур.

Появилась статья в бесплатной газете, явно ... заказная.
прошлая и эти статьи заставили директора заповедника подать заяву в природоохранную прокуратуру, к хозяину участка уже приходили  из РОВД.

Ждем результатов прокурорской проверки.

Я сам попытался получить какую-то информацию о текущем статусе земельного участка.
По статусу земельных участков на Хортице - власти чего только не творили, по словам владельца участка.
После подтопления нижней части Хортицы (плавни), где издавна жили люди в частном секторе, им разрешили переехать повыше на эту улицу. И поселились рядом с участком бакенщика, который жил и работал, умер и похоронен на территории где сейчас стоит ступа. А этот участок кактоперешел к теперешнему хозяину.
Еще в 1967 году имелась домовая книга, потом, в 1968 году, якобы под предлогом замены была изъята и новую не завели, а запретили там жить, потом, передача Хортице статуса национального заповедника, предложение отселить людей, но никто ни чего естественно людям не предложил. 
Адрес и прописка есть, регистрация в БТИ есть, люди за свет, за воду, и налог на землю платят, 
А майское письмо сего года от обладминистрации говорит об отмене отселения и поощрении способствованию туризма сдачей жилья туристам.

В общем статус почти  понятен, но сильные мира сего, у которых возможно есть планы на эту землю, позиционируют ее как самозахват.

Если есть какая - возможность четко обозначить юридическую сторону этого вопроса, можно ли считать, не считать ступу культовым сооружением если там не проводятся религиозные обряды, другие положения, статьи законов и постановлений которые могли быть нарушены или наоборот) - будем очень благодарны! 

Еще,  если есть такая возможность делая практики, посвящая заслуги вспомните и про ступу, а еще помогите сохранению ступе своим толерантным отношением друг другу.
 С уважением Виктор!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.07.2009), Аминадав (22.07.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Куда Вантус исчез ?дайте советВиктору.
Виктор их нажо послать всех туда, куда королева пешком не ходит.
И думаю, на своем участке, пусть даже, дачном,человек имеет право строить все что ему хочется, какой угодно конфигурации, на рублевке например, возле своих домомов и часовни строют, и чет никто к ним не предирается, а свои дома украшают изображениями святых.
А относительно  Майя П, даже не задумывайтесь.

----------


## Schwejk

> Во первых, даже не ясно кто эту статью написал. Во вторых там слова Оле Нидала, а его ли это слова? Если же это так, то откуда такая информация непонятно.


В части происхождения рода Будды, это точно слова Ламы Оле, говорю потому, что много раз это слышал от него.Эта информация встречалась и в других источниках, в книгах о буддизме, написанных вне рамок конкретной традиции, сейчас вспоминаю, где это было.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

http://religions.unian.net/rus/detail/775
заметка по поводу ступы в Запорожье!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.07.2009)

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Добрый день!
> 
> Большое спасибо за такое оживленное участие в проблемах тупы, жаль только что это участие переросло в то, что я прочитал выше. Я не думаю что споры и переход на личности особенно между буддистами могут как-то помочь сохранению ступы.
> Нет смысла обсуждать в таком ракурсе факт (или не факт) того, что предки Сидхардхи были скифами и жили на нашей территории, и были ли  они буддистами или нет. Вспомните предшествующих Будд, какой национальности они были, и где передавали Дхарму.
> 
> В настоящее время пошла вторая волна в прессе и реальные действия госструктур.
> 
> Появилась статья в бесплатной газете, явно ... заказная.
> прошлая и эти статьи заставили директора заповедника подать заяву в природоохранную прокуратуру, к хозяину участка уже приходили  из РОВД.
> ...


Как заявил «Униан» директор заповедника «Хортица» Максим Остапенко, на сегодняшний день ни одна буддийская община не обращалась в дирекцию заповедника с просьбой о строительстве культовых сооружений. «Данное строительство шло в обход всех законодательных норм, не было разрешений и проектной документации. Мы обратились в прокуратуру с просьбой определить законность объекта. Я надеюсь, что буддийская община «Дхармачакра» найдет вариант узаконить строительство, либо, если правоохранительные органы признают объект незаконными, то убрать объект.» - сказал г-н Остапенко. По его словам, для постройки любого объекта на Хортице нужно пройти 14 согласований, в случае же со ступой никакую документацию буддисты не оформляли.

От себя добавлю, для того, чтобы ступа сохранилась, нужны немедленные контакты с г-ном Остапенко, как мне кажется. Надо найти возможность узаконить сооружение. Суть вопроса в том, что местные православные обратились в совет по делам религий с просьбой наказать Максима Остапенко за попустительство незаконному строительству на Хортице, и человек оказался между двух огней. О вредоносной сущность попизма известно давно, и договориться с ними вряд ли удасться, а вот искать законное решение вопроса можно и нужно. Иначе придется ложиться под бульдозеры

----------

Аминадав (23.07.2009)

----------


## andykh

Евгений, вы напишите текст обращения (не мне вас учить, как  :Smilie:  ) и обнародуйте. На УП или здесь, в конце концов. Думаю, многие подпишутся. А еще лучше, скажите адрес, куда посылать - в прокуратуру там, копии там может еще кому. Распечатать, заклеить в конверт и отослать несложно, зато исчезнет это ощущение виртуальности и безнаказанности у некоторых особо ретивых любителей звать бульдозеры.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Евгений, вы напишите текст обращения (не мне вас учить, как  ) и обнародуйте. На УП или здесь, в конце концов. Думаю, многие подпишутся. А еще лучше, скажите адрес, куда посылать - в прокуратуру там, копии там может еще кому. Распечатать, заклеить в конверт и отослать несложно, зато исчезнет это ощущение виртуальности и безнаказанности у некоторых особо ретивых любителей звать бульдозеры.


Пока что рано писать обращение. Дело в том, что на этом этапе все можно решить как-то по-другому, запорожцам виднее как именно. Я согласен с директором заповедника, что процедура нарушена, с другой стороны, нельзя допустить, чтобы ступа была разрушена. Надо искать решение.

----------


## Вантус

> Куда Вантус исчез ?дайте советВиктору.
> Виктор их нажо послать всех туда, куда королева пешком не ходит.


Я в РФ живу, в Украине законодательство отличается. Однако, в РФ на возведение капитальных сооружений необходимо, в соответствии с Градостроительным кодексом РФ, разрешение на строительство. Разрешения выдает главный архитектор муниципального образования. Необходимо также иметь план участка с изображением объектов культурного наследия, памятников природы, их охранных зон, разумеется постройка не должна располагаться на охраняемой территории. Постройка в случае Виктора, должна быть согласована с органами исполнительной власти, уполномоченными в области охраны природы. Вообще, если что-то построено до принятия объекта (заповедника, например) на госохрану, оно там стоит законно, а если после - то незаконно и подлежит сносу.

----------

Этэйла (08.08.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Я согласен с директором заповедника, что процедура нарушена, с другой стороны, нельзя допустить, чтобы ступа была разрушена.


На мой взгляд, недопустимо, чтоб ступа стояла, нарушая справедливый закон, примерно из тех же соображений, почему полагается недопустимым монахам совершать воровство.

----------


## Homa Brut

ИМХО, если сооружение субургана в данном месте не только не способствует миру между людьми, но и наоборот накаляет межконфессиональное противостояние, взаимную напряженность, а то и агрессию, то от строительства субургана в таком случае лучше было бы вообще воздержаться. Все таки остров Хортица на Украине - это не традиционно буддийский район и местным населением сооружение здесь буддийского субургана может быть воспринято, мягко говоря, неоднозначно и с недоумением. Другое дело у нас в Сибири. Сооружение хоть субургана хоть православного креста всеми воспринимается совершенно спокойно. Много у нас тут и религий и кровей в нас намешано. Вот 4 года назад, например, соорудили субурган на Байкале, на острове - Огой. (Кстати, один из самых больших субурганов в России). Теперь это местная достопримечательность, туристы специально на Огой едут. Так он и смотрится там органично, а Украина, Хортица... Может стоило получше подумать?

PS Субурганы на Байкале (остров Огой) и в Тункинской долине

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.07.2009)

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> ИМХО, если сооружение субургана в данном месте не только не способствует миру между людьми, но и наоборот накаляет межконфессиональное противостояние, взаимную напряженность, а то и агрессию, то от строительства субургана в таком случае лучше было бы вообще воздержаться. Все таки остров Хортица на Украине - это не традиционно буддийский район и местным населением сооружение здесь буддийского субургана может быть воспринято, мягко говоря, неоднозначно и с недоумением. Другое дело у нас в Сибири. Сооружение хоть субургана хоть православного креста всеми воспринимается совершенно спокойно. Много у нас тут и религий и кровей в нас намешано. Вот 4 года назад, например, соорудили субурган на Байкале, на острове - Огой. (Кстати, один из самых больших субурганов в России). Теперь это местная достопримечательность, туристы специально на Огой едут. Так он и смотрится там органично, а Украина, Хортица... Может стоило получше подумать?
> 
> PS Субурганы на Байкале (остров Огой) и в Тункинской долине


Местное население в Украине, как правило, толерантно к любой религиозной деятельности. Исключая, конечно православных фанатиков и их руководителей. С доугой стороны, законы нарушать нельзя, полностью согласен с вами.

----------

Аминадав (14.01.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ИМХО, если сооружение субургана в данном месте не только не способствует миру между людьми, но и наоборот накаляет межконфессиональное противостояние, взаимную напряженность, а то и агрессию, то от строительства субургана в таком случае лучше было бы вообще воздержаться. Все таки остров Хортица на Украине - это не традиционно буддийский район и местным населением сооружение здесь буддийского субургана может быть воспринято, мягко говоря, неоднозначно и с недоумением. Другое дело у нас в Сибири. Сооружение хоть субургана хоть православного креста всеми воспринимается совершенно спокойно. Много у нас тут и религий и кровей в нас намешано. Вот 4 года назад, например, соорудили субурган на Байкале, на острове - Огой. (Кстати, один из самых больших субурганов в России). Теперь это местная достопримечательность, туристы специально на Огой едут. Так он и смотрится там органично, а Украина, Хортица... Может стоило получше подумать?
> 
> PS Субурганы на Байкале (остров Огой) и в Тункинской долине



Нормальные люди, даже никак не связанные с буддизмом, просто воспримут это как красивую скульптуру или элемент украшения. А злые омрачённые существа всегда будут не довольны, поэтому это лучше им подумать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Вот что крест животворящий делает!" Зашевелились все местные демоны...
Конечно, надо было заранее подумать о подводных камнях юриспруденции, но теперь и помолиться не мешает.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.07.2009), Этэйла (08.08.2009)

----------


## Prepodobny

(ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ СТАТЬЯ  10.08.2009г.13-50)
Чтобы исключить все домыслы, предлагаю еще один домысел.

Охранаяемые государством места в историко-культурном заповеднике - это места, обозначенные как исторические памятники или памятки.  Улица "Дом отдыха" на которой размещен участок дома № 1, на котором в свою очередь размещена Ступа - не является ни тем ни другим, хотя и находится на территории историкокультурного заповедника. Там расположен частный сектор с огородами и находится выше балок и пляжа.
Эта улица есть на генплане хортицы, зарегистрирована в конкретном коммунальном хозяйстве, водоканале, в органах энергообеспечения и надзора, хозяева домов исправно платят налоги на землю, коммунальные платежи, воду, электричество. Но оказывается есть два каких-то разных  БТИ – в одном эта улица и дома зарегистрированы, а в другом нет.
Еще со времен СССР, в зависимости от направления политического ветра, официальный статус этого поселения несколько раз менялся. В разные периоды,  улица, которая, существовала столько сколько существует и соседний дом отдыха, по-моему, еще до войны, там жила обслуга этого дома отдыха, и бакенщик, который там же и работал, зажигая огни на реке.
После подтопления плавней (часть Хортицы вниз по течению – природоохранный заповедник)  наверно благодаря Днепрогэсу и каховской плотине, затопленцам разрешили поселиться на этой улице. Сначала там была домовая книга, которую позже власти изъяли, якобы для обновления, и не вернули, создав этой улице непонятный статус. 

 Позже историко-культурному Заповеднику Хортица  по акту, без согласования с жителями была передана вся земля острова. А людям предписывалось переселение в другое место, но им так ни кто других мест и не предложил. А эти участки переходили по наследству или покупались соседями для расширения. Но власти оформлять, как частную собственность уже ничего не оформляли.  Так и живут там люди и некуда им больше податься. Естественно место примечательное, прекрасный вид на старое русло Днепра со скалистыми берегами, спустись 300м – под скалами шикарный пляж.
 В мае сего года было письмо обладминистрации в которм сказано об отмене указания об отселении местных жителей с этой улицы. Из всех дворов только некоторым местным жителям, как-то удалость официально закрепиться на этой улице. И все равно, с ними, да и с другими жителями и ведется активная борьба по их выселению (выживанию). Все возможные контрольные органы и структуры, работают на этой улице, налогают на бедных дедушек-старушек непомерные штрафы за свет или воду.
Хотя я совершенно согласен с действиями государства по отношению тех, кто на месте небольших глинобитных хат, указанных в плане Хортицы, построил в несоклько раз большие капитальные котеджи.
А заповедник, под давлением "обьщественности", вынужден  заявлять в прокуратуру, по поводу незаконного строительства и при этом, спокойно относится к стрительству железной лестницы без всякого разрешения, прямо на скалах, чтобы удобнее было спускаться от ресторана к пляжу, или на строительство в лесу на той же Хортице, только не в таком лакомом месте, огромного по площади святилища.  Или без проблем разрешает и поддерживает, замете не восстановление как памятника, а строительство новой христианской церкви в заповедной туристической зоне, где нет местных прихожан. 
Не подумайте - я абсолютно за эти строительства, верования и туризм, пусть и ступу включат в реестр и показывают туристам. Но кому же помешала ступа, призывающая к миру состраданию и гармонии, славянам – нет, христианам – нет, казакам – нет, все они замечательные и толерантные, люди которые в месте с нами на Хортице делают оздоровительные практики, изучают йогу, цигун и местные славянские традиционные методики оздоровления. А внизу на пляже собираются барды и альпинисты на свои слеты.
Возможно,  у сильных мира сего есть конкретный на эту территорию.
А ступа для них оказалась «не в том месте и не в то время» и ни один журналист или функционер не сказал - кому мешает ступа. Возможно Она просто стала очередным инструментом для очистки ВИП зоны.

P.S. Прокуратура вынесла решение, что строительство ступы нанесло ущерб Хортице за счет снятиия плодородного слоя почвы размером 0,0098га и необходимо возместить ущерб выплатой штрафа. 
Что будет дальше?

Теперь на хозяина, предоставившего участок будут наезжать, используя и другие инструменты.

Единственный способ узаконить Ступу, закрепив ее за буддийской общиной это - хозяину официально (формально) передать участок земли в пользование общине (хозяин не против). Либо отказаться от этого участка, буддийской общине получить его в пользование от Заповедника, что Сами понимаете при сложившейся ситуации утопично. Но будем пробовать. Сейчас к этому делу подключены юристы. Мы используем любую предложенную ранее помощь, просто ожидали конкретных действий и решений властей, что бы было с чем обращатся.

Если бы нашелся честный и независимый журналист и издание, которые бы провели расследование и публикациями помогли жителям этой улицы  сохранить место под солнцем.

А пока на остается молиться и медитировать, посвящая заслугу, уже не только сохранению ступы но и местных жителей.

----------

Аминадав (08.08.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Нужны компетентные люди знающие как передать общине и в какой вид пользования этот учаток, сейчас буду рыться в земельном законодательстве.


Насколько мне известно, с вами связывались из Дух. управления буддистов Украины с предложением юридической и информационной помощи - она вам нужна или нет?

----------


## Аминадав

Prepodobny, я Вам пересылал личным сообщением контакты Української Гельсинської спілки з прав людини. Вы с ними связывались? Если да, что они ответили?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Запаситесь терпением (и хорошим юристом), обратитесь в районный совет с ходатайством о признании права собственности на землю  в соотв. со ст. 119 ЗК, получите отказ и обжалуйте его в суде. Тяжба может затянуться на годы, а за это время "умрет или шах, или ишак".

Если трем жителям удалось закрепиться - значит есть возможность закрепиться и всем остальным.

Нужно заниматься определением правового статуса земли, передача общине земли без определенного правового статуса как бы бессмысленна - община не сможет подтвердить право пользования.

----------

